# My new boer doe!



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

meet my newest doe!!
She's a registered purebred, we've been looking for good quality, colored fullblood does but they are hard to find in my area, we've done a few online auctions but we always get way out bid. We would love to ship one in if anyone has any please let me know! 

What do you think??

This girl is a 3 year old and will be paired with my buck Gunner (old pic) when we get her home in a few weeks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhhhh...shes a beauty! She looks deep.bodied...ready to.hold triplets! Goid looking buck to! I wish you the best. Cant wait to see the.kidd pics! I.love those dapples!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Pretty girl!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

:inlove:and we're getting this doe too!!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Just beautiful does. :clapping::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats one big black doe! Just Beautiful. She looks as though she could carry trips with ease! Is she wide also? Love her length!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thats one big black doe! Just Beautiful. She looks as though she could carry trips with ease! Is she wide also? Lobe her length!


She is! These two does are my first BIG purchase. But I'm so excited to have them I think they will take our herd in the right direction


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Cant wait to see those kidds! Wow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Got my girls home today!!:inlove:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!! We are thrilled to have them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Hillsideboers said:


> Got my girls home today!!:inlove:
> View attachment 186073


This black girl could almost be a twin to my girl Xima hehe. Seriously like the big black girl. I could be a bit bias as I do love a black Boer goat.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

New Girls are sooooo.much fun!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh my gosh! How sweet! Very beautiful girls! that black one looks like she would be very fun to hug! if you can get your arms around her! She is very wide! Congrats!


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm so glad my husband is on board with this whole goat thing lol
Brought home another beautiful girl this weekend! She's a feb born kid and super sweet! She's way prettier in person. I'm so excited to watch this one grow!


----------



## Totesmgoats (Jun 12, 2020)

So cute!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Beautiful doe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love the colour


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww shes a cutie. Love her color!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, she is a looker and so shiny.


----------

